# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Сброс к заводским настройкам

## velesbuild

Дано: планшет на Андроиде, который использовался девушкой для игр из Гугл Плей и серфинга в интернете. Установлен Касперский.

Вопрос: насколько сброс планшета к заводским настройкам эффективен при возможных вирусах? Симптомов заражения нет, но хотелось бы перестраховаться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Если в прошивке вирусов нет, то поможет, а если вирусы есть в системных приложениях, то сброс не поможет.

----------

